# Looking for a tasty white fish recipe that doesn't taste "fishy"



## PaytonPlace (Feb 27, 2008)

I have tried a few times to bake or broil different types of white fish and have never been pleased. The only seafood I ever eat is shrimp, salmon & crab. I would like to find a yummy recipe for a white fish that doesn't leave a huge fishy aftertaste but isn't deep-fried or submerged in butter.

TIA!!!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Subbing, b/c I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

:

I'm in the same boat. Everytime I make fish (other than shellfish or salmon) it turns out horribly. Once I made a chorizo-cod stew that was okay, but anytime I've tried to make cod or tilapia or anything like that just by itself it's been a disaster.

My mom used to make an awesome scrod dish...baked scrod topped with crushed Ritz crackers. But I'm sure that had TONS of butter involved.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm not sure if it is what you are looking for but my boys like when I spread pesto on fish and broil it. I usually sprinkle on parmesan cheese too


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't find tilapia to be at all fishy. It's actually sweet tasting. My favorite way to cook it is just to put the filets in a baking pan that's been coated with olive oil, sprinkle lemon pepper on top, and bake at about 400F for about 8-10 minutes. Super yummy and super quick.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tilapia is the fish we eat most. I do use butter though, just butter, a few spices and bake it.

Trout, again, I do butter, some spices, a little lemon and grill.

My mom gave me a recipe for halibut where you boil it with 1 cup sugar and 1/2 cup salt. Just boil until the fish floats. She says its great but I haven't tried it.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

we go for haddock mostly. if it's fresh, it shouldn't be fishy at all. we go to a fishmonger that gets local fish and cook it that evening. We usually just spritz lemon juice and sprinkle parsley on top and bake.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't find Tilapia to be a fishy fish! My fave meal with Tilapia:

~ thinly slice potatoes & sweet potatoes. Mix in a big bowl with a bit of olive oil, garlic and some dried herbs (I like basil or thyme). Then put it all in a big 9x13 glass dish; cover with foil. Bake in oven at about 400 for about 30 mins.

~ take the dish out of the oven, take off foil. Lay 4 fillets of tilapia on top of potatoes and squeeze fresh lemon over it all. Add pepper & salt. Bake for another 6-10 minutes until fish is done. Enjoy! Excellent with a glass of good red.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have actually stopped buying most fish for this reason. Even though I'm in California, and the fish theoretically is fresh, it is always still fishy when I cook it. The one time I made tilapia I couldn't eat it, it was so fishy.

That being said, I found a great fish stew recipe that I've made with half salmon and half white fish with great results (I don't even like salmon). There's enough flavor in it that the fish taste is well-hidden. I will increase the spices next time (or possibly swap them for some asian spices like ginger and lemongrass), since they didn't really present themselves.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Do you wash the fish in lime (or lemon) before cooking?

I hate fish if it isn't washed, but once it is it's great (usually coated with flour and fried).


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

If fish (of any kind) ever tastes "fishy", it isn't good fish. It's not a problem with your recipe, it's a problem with your fish. It doesn't matter what kind of fish it is... other ingredients don't make fish smell fishy... bad fish smells fishy and you can't cover it up.

We buy fresh fish from the fish monger - it's alive, we pick the fish and they clean it there in front of us. We cook it whole... grilled or broiled... with just salt, pepper and olive oil. Dh and dd like to squeeze lemon over it, I don't. It's absolute heaven. Truly fresh fish need no sauces, so spices, no anything. It is ambrosia in its simplicity.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

While I think that some fishes are "fishier" than others (e.g. mackerel), tilapia should not smell fishy at all. In that case, I agree with the PP - there is something not so fresh about fish if Tilapia tastes/smells too strong.

That said, we cook Tilapia and other similar-sized white fish a couple of ways depending on whether it is fillets or whole:

Fillets:
- rolls in egg, then seasoned breadcrumbs (sometimes we do Italian flavors, other times more Asian), and sautee until crispy brown in a pan. It is our version of low fat "fried fish"
- steam and separately make an Asian sauce with soy sauce, garlic, ginger, spring onions all sauteed in a pan

Whole:
- we usually fill the "cavity" with a mix of chopped tomatoes, garlic, onion and, again, Italian or Asian flavors, and then put it on the electric grill
- similar to above, but bake in oven


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

One of our favorite meals is tilapia.

I like to toss carrots, broccoli and onion with a little butter and spices and place in the bottom of a casserole dish.

Then I wash the fish, rub in a little lemon juice and butter, then spice (we really like cajun seasoning on ours)

Place the fish ontop of the veggies and bake.

It's great, and not at all fishy, IMO.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

We eat a lot of Talapia. It is very healthy. I usually season it very well. I like to use a lot of seasoning that way it almost just tastes like chicken. I usually use a McCormick seasoning. You can find them at most stores. There is a very delicious herb and garlic seasoning! - That's my favorite. But there are so many different kinds. I usually make a side of pasta and a vegetable. Sometimes just a salad.

I don't know if anyone has every tried W.W. but they recommend eating different white fish because it is really good for you and low in points.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't remember specifically where I read this (when I have more time I will research) but I heard somewhere that farmed tilapia is actually bad for you...something about the ratio of omega-6s in it? that it raises bad cholesterol? for that reason we stopped buying it (we only bought frozen breaded anyway














and I have been thinking about trying cod instead but I haven't done so yet.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

I like fish dredged in parmesan, then pan fried.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Orange Roughy! Spritz with lemon, sprinkle dill and a bit of shredded parm. 425 oven for about 10 mins.

Cod can be done similarly.

I don't eat Tilapia b/c I only find it farmed and I only eat wild caught so I can't recommend there.

Keep fish simple.

Another good strategy: make foil or parchment packs. put the fish with julienned veggies and lemon slices with herbs and spices of your choice - dill, tarragon and thyme always work well with white fish - a little butter or oil, and close tightly. Roast in foil packs about 20 mins.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

And yes, fish should not smell. Could be a quality issue.


----------

